# Cheap American School?



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't laugh just yet... 

My job is relocating me to Dubai and I am moving with my family from the U.S. I have to put 3 kids in school and I realize the challenges with limited availability and high tuition costs. 

I've checked out the options using the schools finder site: Dubai schools

Some of the schools that appear to offer an American ciriculum taht are not as expensive inlcude:


Dubai International School
International Academic School
Al Khaleej National School
American International School of Dubai
Greenwood International School

Does anyone have kids in any of these schools and/or have any advice for me? My goal is to try to stay around 20,000 AED per year per student on average.

Thanks for any assitance you can provide!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This list should give an idea as to how good (or bad) the schools are: https://www.khda.gov.ae/En/DSIB/Reports.aspx

I have not done a lot of research on this and higher fees does not necessarily imply a good school, but a 20K non Indian school at that price range would most probably be not great.


----------



## mmasroor (Sep 9, 2013)

I just moved to Dubai. My family will soon follow. I agree that 20k is not an option. Tuition fees depend on the grade level. The average is around 50k.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If your company is relocating you, then you need to push them to pay your reloation expenses.
That includes schooling for your children at an equivalent level to what they currently have in USA.
To have anywhere near a decent equivalent education, you are going to need to spend somewhere betweem 50,000 and 100,000 AED per child - depending on school chosen and childs age.
Dont compromise on your kids education to come to the land of sun and sand!!!
Best of luck!
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You'll find that the cheaper 'American' schools won't really have any American students and few American faculty.

I would not accept any relocation to Dubai unless the company was willing to pay school fees in full at either ASD or Dubai American Academy, or increase your salary by a corresponding amount to cover the tuition.

Dubai is not cheap and schools isn't an area where you want to cut corners. If you're coming from an area with good public schools I doubt you'll be happy with anything less than ASD or DAA.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Why don't you give us your package offer and we can advise on whether it's realistic for an American family wanting to maintain a middle class lifestyle. 

If you can only afford 20k per child for schooling and are looking at Mirdiff I have to say I'm a little worried for you regarding the feasibility of moving to Dubai.


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your responses, you'vegiven me some things to think aabout. 

The package I'm getting is 378k per year, 120k housing and 24k per year transport. Those are in AED.

Keep in mind, my family is Muslim and our kids speak Arabic. One of the draws to those schools is that they offer an Arabic and US ciriculum.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

You could always put them in a local Arabic school.
However, it seems that top students are consistently coming from the best expat schools with US, UK & Indian curricula - so these might still be your best bet.
Best of luck - whatever you choose!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> You'll find that the cheaper 'American' schools won't really have any American students and few American faculty.
> 
> I would not accept any relocation to Dubai unless the company was willing to pay school fees in full at either ASD or Dubai American Academy, or increase your salary by a corresponding amount to cover the tuition.
> 
> Dubai is not cheap and schools isn't an area where you want to cut corners. If you're coming from an area with good public schools I doubt you'll be happy with anything less than ASD or DAA.


 Totally agree 100 % !! Harsh reality but that is what it is, period. For most it is a little too late for us; but (from personal experience) even ASD and DAA (the best of the lot) would fare even less than any US public school...so think twice, and even more, if your kids are already enrolled in the US and their education is of paramount importance to you.....on top, someone already said an average of about AED 50-100K per child.....for you 3 kids this would amount to almost US$ 80K in just tuition in a school that is well below the US public (free) ones they probably go to.....not an easy decision I know, but at least you are lucky to have found others to "vent off" and been there (us) unlike our case before we moved here and did not know about this forum


----------

